# Tom Laughlin



## Cthulhu (Oct 12, 2001)

I'm reprinting this from my local newspaper, the Florida Today: 

*'Billy Jack' star dying of cancer* 

Brawny actor Tom Laughlin, best known as the karate-kicking rebel from the "Billy Jack" cult movies, has been diagnosed with cancer that is inoperable because of a heart condition that makes surgery too risky.

The 72-year-old star of the 1970s-era action-thrillers "Billy Jack" and "The Trial of Billy Jack" plans to visit clinics in Florida, Texas and Boston to seek alternate treatments for the cancer at the base of his tongue.

"It's a real mystery, because he doesn't smoke or drink or do anything that would have caused this," family friend and spokeswoman Layne Wilson said.

The actor, who played the half-Indian vigilante in the Billy Jack films, lives near Santa Barbara with his wife and frequent co-star, Delores Taylor.

Cthulhu


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

This is the first I have heard of the cancer being inoperable- that's awful.  Not to be disrespectful of one of my all-time heroes, but this has got to hurt his Jung-based books and videos on how to prevent cancer.

The movie "Billy Jack" was one of my inspirations to begin MA training, and the Billy Jack movies are all-time favorites of mine.  I recently bought the original Billy Jack on DVD- it is great.  A low-budget student-made film, but great nonetheless!  I did frame by frame viewing in the fight scenes, and in stop-action it is clear to see Bong Soo Han performing the good stuff!

The next on my list is The Trial of Billy Jack, which contains some of the best (in my opinion) bashing Hapkido fighting to be found anywhere on film!  Bong Soo Han is incredible.

I have yet to see Billy Jack Goes to Washington, but I will buy it right after TTOBJ.  It was surrounded by controversy, and I am anxious to see what it was all about.

Tom Laughlin is an amazing individual, and it will be a shame to lose him so soon.


----------

